# USB & External SSD Head-Unit?



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been looking at a few different Kenwood units that if I am correct support the use of an USB thumb drive instead of an iPod. But I was wondering if anyone has tried using a USB external solid state hard drive? I hate burning and fidgeting with CDs while I am driving. I use FLAC files and convert them to uncompressed WAV for playback, my next move would be a netbook in my truck connected to my head-unit.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

It being a USB interface will present fine. Read the manual for your deck, because there's usually a limit to what size drive they'll support. I think it's usually 32gb. At that, just get a USB thumbderive for your stuff. I've seen micro SD USB adapters, so the fob would be tiny.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I use a 250g with my kenwood (8120 and now 901bt) with NO PROBLEM!!! Aside from the fact it takes a few minutes to boot up the menus? Its worth it though! Also I found that I needed to make several folders, which wasnt a big deal since I do that anyway. I love it because I leave it in the console! When I want to update it (I have a pigtail USB so one is connected to the deck and the other is hanging out for my laptop I just hop into the garage with my laptop and BOOM! Updated! So far its the only company I have had luck with when it comes to larger hard drives......dont try it with alpine


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> I use a 250g with my kenwood (8120 and now 901bt) with NO PROBLEM!!! Aside from the fact it takes a few minutes to boot up the menus? Its worth it though! Also I found that I needed to make several folders, which wasnt a big deal since I do that anyway. I love it because I leave it in the console! When I want to update it (I have a pigtail USB so one is connected to the deck and the other is hanging out for my laptop I just hop into the garage with my laptop and BOOM! Updated! So far its the only company I have had luck with when it comes to larger hard drives......dont try it with alpine


250gb Sold State HD? 

I'm not sure if there is a huge difference between the original FLAC files and pcm-WAV. I think the FLAC files might be CDDA format though. If there is a large difference possibly that netbook idea with an 1/8" to RCA cable would be ideal, exp if its a tablet (touch screen) I could incorporate it into my center console. Possibly even voice recognition software for opening folders while I am driving (Windows7 based tablet).

The Kenwood KIV-BT901 is what I want to work with if possible... ? KIV-BT901 Specs


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Most of the time the hard drive can be any size as long as its formatted to fat32. Also (at least on my KFC-x794) it only supports music files up to 320 mp3, not flac or wav


----------



## link2009 (Dec 16, 2010)

My Kenwood KDC-MP745U does not support WAV files.

I am also a FLAC enthusiast; my entire music collection is only in FLAC.

My HU will not recognize devices larger than 32 GB. I've tried a Western Digital 250GB mechanical external hard disk and it wouldn't read it (not enough power being supplied).

I believe you will have a lot more luck with a SSD because they consume 0.1 watts. You should be able to boot a 256GB external SSD off any USB head unit, since powering it is a piece of cake.

Regarding AUX vs. USB...if you use your AUX input, you use the device's DAC, which might be worse than your HU's. My HU has a 24-Bit DAC, which is better than my HTC Legend's or iPod 5th Generation.


----------



## Nichodemus (Jan 27, 2011)

A lot of the newer Kenwoods have a 1 amp output on their usb and will even support a usb hub with multiple devices.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> 250gb Sold State HD?
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a huge difference between the original FLAC files and pcm-WAV. I think the FLAC files might be CDDA format though. If there is a large difference possibly that netbook idea with an 1/8" to RCA cable would be ideal, exp if its a tablet (touch screen) I could incorporate it into my center console. Possibly even voice recognition software for opening folders while I am driving (Windows7 based tablet).
> 
> The Kenwood KIV-BT901 is what I want to work with if possible... ? KIV-BT901 Specs


That is the deck I am currently using (bt901) with my Hitachi 250g hard drive. For $75 new I couldnt go wrong! its actually hard to find smaller HD's now....there all 1t or higher and I figure that the deck may not like that....but dont know? but for the short $ I knew it was worth a shot! Again, the boot time may piss some people off and there are times where if I am running a short errand (less then a mile down the road) it will still be booting when I pull in BUT for normal commutes/drives its well worth its wait! Especially if you have two usb inputs (like me) that way you can have the ipod controller as well. OR if you have your stereo turn on with your remote start. I do not have it setup that way though...that could save some "waiting" time?
I am NOT a techy in any way shape or form. I tried this out because I was sick and tired of pulling my ipod out every frigging day. I LOVE the hd! (plus my ipod just **** the bed


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

AndyInOC said:


> Most of the time the hard drive can be any size as long as its formatted to fat32. Also (at least on my KFC-x794) it only supports music files up to 320 mp3, not flac or wav


Mp3 even @ 320 would be a problem for my ears 



link2009 said:


> My Kenwood KDC-MP745U does not support WAV files.
> 
> I am also a FLAC enthusiast; my entire music collection is only in FLAC.
> 
> ...


Have you tried supplying an external 12v lead to the morlex on your mechanical?

True that would downgrade my audio to an analog signal right? I'm not sure what my bit-rate would be. 



Nichodemus said:


> A lot of the newer Kenwoods have a 1 amp output on their usb and will even support a usb hub with multiple devices.


1 amp output on USB? I don't follow you, your not talking about the pre-amp RCA outputs are you?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Mp3 even @ 320 would be a problem for my ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the "1 amp" is what poweres the hard drive. Anything less and it may not be enough to turn the drive on. May be a problem with some decks? Don't know?knows


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> I believe the "1 amp" is what poweres the hard drive. Anything less and it may not be enough to turn the drive on. May be a problem with some decks? Don't know?knows


Ohh ohh 1 amp as in the electrical current, I thought you meant amplifier. I would definitely hardware the morlex on the HDD to a direct 12v fused but not regulated source coming from the battery.


*I am really leaning toward the tablet netbook idea, but then I would need to link it to my stereo somehow without a bottleneck. I was thinking there MIGHT be a head unit out there that supports a fiber optic input, and then all I would need is a USB to fiber adapter (external sound card). I play flac files from my PC at home connected to my Kenwood receiver via fiber optic cable it sounds amazing (24-bit, 96000Hz)*


----------



## link2009 (Dec 16, 2010)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Mp3 even @ 320 would be a problem for my ears
> 
> Have you tried supplying an external 12v lead to the morlex on your mechanical?
> 
> No, I've not tried that. Seems too much of a hassle.





PinkFloydEffect said:


> *I am really leaning toward the tablet netbook idea, but then I would need to link it to my stereo somehow without a bottleneck. I was thinking there MIGHT be a head unit out there that supports a fiber optic input, and then all I would need is a USB to fiber adapter (external sound card). I play flac files from my PC at home connected to my Kenwood receiver via fiber optic cable it sounds amazing (24-bit, 96000Hz)*


I know this has been beaten to death and I was exactly like you at first...

I have 24-bit 192Khz rips and I cannot tell the difference in a blind A/B test with a 320 Kbps MP3 file.

Try it yourself and convince yourself. Get a friend to play you the same song @ 320Kbps and the FLAC equivalent.

I'm willing to bet you will not be able to tell the difference. I know I can't.

If you're talking about music in the car, 320 Kbps is all you'll ever need simply because of the soundfloor in the car. There is too much noise for you to notice the 'finer details'. Google it and find out what others think.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous (Jun 12, 2011)

link2009 said:


> I know this has been beaten to death and I was exactly like you at first...
> 
> I have 24-bit 192Khz rips and I cannot tell the difference in a blind A/B test with a 320 Kbps MP3 file.
> 
> ...


Well I use headphones for the A/B test, but anyhoo I convert all my FLAC files to WAV myself using dBpoweramp (uncompressed as source). Sometimes I can tell the difference but at the least use WAV files in my truck over MP3. If I REALLY had to use MP3 instead of WAV I think VBR would be the way to go (256+)


----------

